# Which Five Ten Shoes??



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

Need help in selection guys- been riding my brand new Canondale with my Adidas Tennis shoes- definitely time for a change.

Liking the Minnaar (spelling?) Model. Your thoughts? Just general mtb'ing.


----------



## yeti575nut (Oct 25, 2012)

i like my karvers.. they seem to run 1/2 size large..


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

They seemed 1/2 a size small to me. Usually wear 11.5, had to move up to 12.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Love my Sam Hill's. On my second pair and found the sizing to be spot on for me.


----------



## ridonkulus (Sep 5, 2011)

I've got the impacts, I tried on tr free riders and they just kinda felt flimsy, in sure they would be great for dj and park. I've heard of many where the sole is coming off the shoe. If you want something burly and will last forever for for the impact or the karver (looks odd, functions well)


----------



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

I just hit up the local trails, nothing too extreme, no major downhills so I'm not sure if I would need something big and burly like the Impacts. 

I've heard a lot of good things on the freeriders, anyone else?


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Love my Minaars but am holding out for the new Freerider XVI. Supposed to be lighter, stiffer, and just as grippy.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

freeriders, great shoes.


----------



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

Might wait for the new freeriders too- I really like the way they look too!


----------



## Greeny (Nov 21, 2009)

Minor hijack:

Any feedback on these?! Would like to use them for day hikes too.

Five Ten Insight Cross-Training Shoes - Men's - 2012 Closeout - Free Shipping at REI-OUTLET.com


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

It gets VERY hot here in the summer. Whic Five Tens are coolest? But would Tevas be a better choice. These shoes would be used for CC and AM, not DH. Thanks!


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyone try the new Aescent?? It looks like an actual shoe instead of a balloon wrapped around your foot.


----------



## m5161968 (Jan 26, 2013)

do they come in big sizes? 14-15


----------



## thrifty (Jan 4, 2013)

I dig my Barons. I checked out the freeriders and they seemed a little more casual than I wanted, and the Impacts were too heavy duty. The Baron felt like it was right in the middle.


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

Are the Barons well ventilated? Our summers are humid and hot.


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

I would think that if you are a serious rider any of the tennis shoe (van's) style shoes would hurt your feet pretty quick and probably get destroyed on the trail. Sole stiffness is important to get the power to the pedal. I was about to go for the Impact, but they were simply too bulky so I went for the Maltese Falcons.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

The new Freerider VXi (available end of April) will be your best choice for a breath-ability.


----------



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

I like the Barons- or at least how they look. I'm in Canada, so to find a local shop that has all the five ten shoes in stock, or even a few pairs to try on, is rather difficult. I'll have to make an online purchase and HOPE that I made an informed decision.


----------



## thrifty (Jan 4, 2013)

spirit4earth said:


> Are the Barons well ventilated? Our summers are humid and hot.


Not particularly well ventilated, but not particularly bad either.

I'm in South Florida, though. Every shoe gives you swamp foot.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Etnies Marana is a great flat pedal shoe... Technically built for skate but its the best I have used.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

I have the Impacts and like them so far... I've only had them for a month.

I've pretty much worn out my TEVA Links. Now those are comfortable! But wearing on flats with aggressive pins really tears up the soles... at least for me, but after 1+ yrs of wearing them on almost every ride.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

I am on the 3rd year of my impacts. I found them to wear in great and not be too bulky once worn. I use them for trail riding and DH and they are super durable and help protect my feet. I don't notice if they are hotter than the rest of my body during the summer, I am always pouring with sweat.


----------



## drjay9051 (Dec 6, 2006)

I alternate between the Danny Mckaskill and the Sam Hill.Love the blue color on the Mckaskills. The Sam Hill is an odd mix of green and white but they are growing on me,

I wear a 12 EEE and at first I found both to be a bit snug in a size 12.

However they seem to give a bit and are now pretty comfy.

Funny, i would never spend $125 on dress shoes for work but didn't think twice about my 5 10 for biking.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

My pair of freeriders are 1 & 1/2 years old now and still rock. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jredling (Aug 12, 2009)

I have the green and white Sam hill's. A little bulky, but they stick great with my Canfield ultimate pedals. True to size.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

For all but DH I have been using the Spitfires. Very comfortable and stick real well.


----------



## Rotund (Jun 24, 2012)

I got a pair of Freerides about 2 weeks ago, and they are totally fantastic! Never felt grip like it!

It's been cold and miserable here in the UK so haven't really experienced how hot they make you yet.

I'd buy them again, and trying to find a girlyish pair for my wife, but the female five tens just look ridiculous, especially for a 49 year old woman!

Cheers


Chris


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm leaning towards the Freeriders, too. Although the Teva Links and Shimano's AM41 are also high on the list. I wouldn't get the women's version because they'd be too narrow for me, I think. I have wide feet!


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

The new Freerider VXI are starting to become available, tons of good improvements over the standard Freerider. Probably picking up a pair soon.


----------



## 84532 (Mar 8, 2013)

i'm going to plug the Guide Tennies for riding. they're considered an "approach" shoe but they're my favorite biking shoe and i've owned several pairs over the years, mostly for rockclimbing (which they do surprisingly well) but they are my main riding shoe now. they have a canvas version now but i haven't tried those. i've had a pair of enforcers and a pair of freerides; i liked them but the GTs are narrower in profile so they don't get worked by my cranks like the bulkier, skate-style freerides/enforcers did (blowing out at the interior cuff just below my ankle). plus, i'm pretty sure they use stickier rubber on the GTs than on their mountain bike shoes.

edit: just looked at my Freerides which i still wear occasionally. no blow outs at either ankle. there's a nice thick strip of leather there that seems to with stand crankrub (crankrub, lol). overall, they're in really good shape. still like my Guide Tennies better but the Freerides have held up well.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

impacts if pedalling is important(stiffer last) and little or no trick jumping. great very lightweight alternative to freeriders are Vans Gravels. style and semi-sticky points!


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

I ordered some Freeriders from 6pm------hopefully they'll fit!


----------



## marinajason (Apr 8, 2013)

I am using this XTRM WATERPROOF MOTORCYCLE MOTORBIKE shoes from last two years they are still perfect ...(I am a bike rider).


----------



## nicedart (Feb 11, 2013)

Impact 2's are bulletproof. Stiff, super tacky. Only drawback is they are a little bulky, but so am I so I don't really notice. May be an issue for some of you little guys


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Freeriders for the past couple months. Only downside so far is they soak up water and get heavy in the wet. I use a ski boot dryer for them and my gloves, as it's generally wet here in the Seattle area for much of the year. Sticky and stiff enough for good power transfer, yet fairly comfortable to wear around before and after a ride. I'm happy with the purchase.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

spirit4earth said:


> I ordered some Freeriders from 6pm------hopefully they'll fit!


6pm has a good exchange policy. that's where i got mine from for $60.


----------



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

I plan on going with the spank spike pedals- would the new freeriders work well with these? Since I started this thread, I think I'm gonna wait on getting the new shoes.


----------



## drjay9051 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have Spanks. Also wear the 5 10 McKaskills. Why not get the Spanks in blue and McKaskills to match the pedals.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

I've been running the new Freerider VXi with Spank Spike pedals and they work great.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Im in love with my freeriders , they are soo comfy .. I would love to wear them out too. They grip good .


----------



## chinadill (Mar 20, 2013)

5:10 AEscent or Evolve Cruzer, both super light with sticky climbing sole.


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

I had to return my Freeriders to 6pm because they were too short. I think they run small. Now I'm trying to decide between between Freeriders and Spitfires-----I've read that the Spitfires are narrower, which wouldn't be good. It's looking like I'll have to go with zappos for the return policy, but sadly have to pay full retail.


----------



## Kshawn (Jul 22, 2012)

I like the Freeriders (Danny MacAskill version). They're a big improvement over the originals, stiffer sole and harder toecap, stuff like that. I took a look at the new Freeride Xvi's, and while they look cool, I'm still glad I got my Freeriders when I did. I wear them everywhere, they've become my go to shoe, so they'll probably end up looking like the XVi's eventually anyway.


----------



## Rightcoaster (Dec 25, 2006)

Kshawn said:


> I like the Freeriders (Danny MacAskill version). They're a big improvement over the originals, stiffer sole and harder toecap, stuff like that. I took a look at the new Freeride Xvi's, and while they look cool, I'm still glad I got my Freeriders when I did. I wear them everywhere, they've become my go to shoe, so they'll probably end up looking like the XVi's eventually anyway.


So true...I've two pairs of impacts and the bottoms look like chewed up versions of the new XVi !


----------



## Rotund (Jun 24, 2012)

I wore my new VX1s for the first time this morning, 16 miles semi urban, on DMR Vaults, having been wearing Freerides for the last 3 or 4 weeks. Both are great, but the VX1s just win for pedalling and stiffness. Freerides are now my off bike shoes, they are so comfy, and 'cos they look so cool!

Chris


----------



## wnctroutbum (May 13, 2013)

I wear freeriders and really like them. I can tell a huge difference since I have started wearing over regular running shoes.


----------



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

Freeriders! Those things grip and they are the most comfortable shoes I've ever had. After 2 years of riding and casual wearing they're still in great shape!


----------



## digifun (Jul 17, 2006)

Freerider and spanks here. Awesome combo. Stiff and sticks to the pedal.


----------



## Brycetron (Mar 27, 2012)

I did quite a bit of research and knew I wanted fivetens. I ended up getting the Freeriders. I wear a size 12 in everything and they fit me great. Sizing seems spot on to me. They are comfy considering how stiff the sole is. I wear them to work (electrician) occasionally and on every ride for the past 2 years. They havnt even started showing signs of wear and the grip on my pedals is just awesome. I just love the freedom of flats. I ride XC trails up here in the north east. Flowy singletrack.

A buddy of mine uses the Impacts and he likes them. He likes them a lot. I just preferred the more casual look of the freeriders.


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

It's good to know the Freeriders do well for XC. That's what I ride here in WNC. I ordered some Freeriders and some Teva Pinners; I'll keep whichever ones fit best.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

macaskill's n hope f-20's. many miles over ~4 months and not one shin burger moment. only time i have had a pedal slip is when sitting, but thats common. i wear a 12 and it fits great if i lace it tight on top of foot and then i can leave it a lil loose at the ankle.


----------



## Badmovies.org (May 20, 2013)

I recently picked up a pair of Impacts to replace the flat-soled running shoes I had been using for riding. They have a much stiffer sole and are comfortable. Haven't noticed any difference in comfort compared to the more breathable running shoes, but my hottest ride so far has been about 12 miles in 70 degree weather. I also wear wicking socks.

The thicker sole and grip on the pedals is something I am still getting used to. They grip the pedals very well.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Just got a pair of Sam Hill Impacts. Awesome shoe! Super comfy! Lacing that doesn't seem to loosen up. A simple but effective lace holder, GRIPPY sole!!! I've read about these and how sticky they are... Had NO idea they were THIS good! Riding them with Saint MX80 pedals. Awesome combo! Plus the Sam Hills are the best looking Impact model IMO. 

PS - running a 1/2 size below my normal shoe size. I usually wear thinner socks while riding plus I wanted a snug fit with zero heel lift. The fit is perfect. And as for finding them bulky - I don't think they are overly bulky - just a bit more padding for crashing or hitting rocks


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Freerider and the Freerider XVi? Is there a fit difference?


----------



## Rotund (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes. I have both. Vxi are more a cycling fit. Theres more room inside the shoe. Far less padding around the tongue and ankle. Grip on the pedal is phenomenally good.

Also love the standard freeriders. Wear them off the bike now (bought them first), but could still ride just as well in them.

If I had to have one shoe, id go for the freeriders. They look better and are comfier on and off the bike, in my opinion. Vxi are cool, but not super cool. Freeriders are one of the best shoes I have ever owned.

Hth


Chris

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Rotund said:


> Yes. I have both. Vxi are more a cycling fit. Theres more room inside the shoe. Far less padding around the tongue and ankle.
> 
> If I had to have one shoe, id go for the freeriders. They look better and are comfier on and off the bike, in my opinion. Vxi are cool, but not super cool. Freeriders are one of the best shoes I have ever owned.


I think this is a good assessment. How did you think the Vxi's fit compared to the Freeriders? Mine seem to be roomier in the forefoot compared to my Impacts, which I don't particularly like. I might have to size down (10 1/2 >10).


----------



## Rotund (Jun 24, 2012)

Bought mine online, so got the same 10.5 uk size as my freeriders. I'm usually a 10.

Vxi are a wee bit roomier, so with an extra pair if thin socks, will be toasty in the winter. But the freeriders are more padded, so assume they'll be warmer. Its been so cold here recently that warmer shoes could be useful.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

This is good information. I've ordered the Freeriders on sale, but I can order the XVi's on sale through tomorrow. I could get them both and compare, I guess, but a little info beforehand is a big help. Thanks!


----------



## flan48 (May 27, 2013)

Rotund said:


> Yes. I have both. Vxi are more a cycling fit. Theres more room inside the shoe. Far less padding around the tongue and ankle. Grip on the pedal is phenomenally good.
> 
> Also love the standard freeriders. Wear them off the bike now (bought them first), but could still ride just as well in them.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I ride, mostly road and paved paths, Answer Rove FR Pedals (picture above). I am simply trying to idealize my riding, and although my trail running shoes, with all of its ridges and grooves, integrates well with the pedal pins, I am looking for even more grip.
So, I have 2 questions if you'd be kind enough to indulge me:
1. In your opinion, would the Freerider have enough grip vs. the Impact?
2. For my wide foot, 8EE, does either run wider than the other, assuming I'd have to order at least an 8.5 and possibly 9?

Thanks and best regards


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

I've had one good ride on my new VXi's and can compare them to the Impacts that I was using previously. I would say grip is at least as good as if not better than the Impacts. They are also easier to change foot positions on due to the lack of tread under the forefoot. Stiffness also felt pretty similar to the Impacts. The big difference is in the bulkiness...the VXi's don't feel like winter boots. Far less padding and more breathable. Sizing seems on par with the Impacts.


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

I sent back my Teva Pinners. They fit pretty well, but the tongue is way too padded. I now have both Freeriders and Freeriders VXi on the way. I'm hoping one of them will work!


----------



## flan48 (May 27, 2013)

wankel said:


> I've had one good ride on my new VXi's and can compare them to the Impacts that I was using previously. I would say grip is at least as good as if not better than the Impacts. They are also easier to change foot positions on due to the lack of tread under the forefoot. Stiffness also felt pretty similar to the Impacts. The big difference is in the bulkiness...the VXi's don't feel like winter boots. Far less padding and more breathable. Sizing seems on par with the Impacts.


Thanks for your reply Wankel. Are the VXi's grippy enough with the "bump free" forefoot?
Best regards


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

flan48 said:


> Thanks for your reply Wankel. Are the VXi's grippy enough with the "bump free" forefoot?
> Best regards


Yes, the smooth tread actually allows the pedals to bite into the shoe even better. I had no issues with slipping a pedal.

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flan48 (May 27, 2013)

flan48 said:


> View attachment 802880
> 
> Hello,
> I ride, mostly road and paved paths, Answer Rove FR Pedals (picture above). I am simply trying to idealize my riding, and although my trail running shoes, with all of its ridges and grooves, integrates well with the pedal pins, I am looking for even more grip.
> ...


Hello again,
Well, I ordered a pair of Freeriders and a pair of Impacts from Zappos. I placed the order Tuesday afternoon and the shipment arrived yesterday, early evening! As I normally wear an 8EE in athletic shoes/sneakers, I ordered both of these in 8.5.

Both fit very well, and I tried each for 1/2 hour. I feel that the grip is the same (please keep in mind that ride a hybrid bike, on paved roads/paths or hard gravel,typically for 12-15 or 16 miles at a shot), but the Freerider is lighter and more compact if you will. In fact as many reviewers have stated, I have never experienced such grip, especially with my Answer Rove pedals!

I sent back the Impacts already and rode the Freeriders today, despite the heat, for over an hour. Wow, what a great decision and shoe!

Thanks again to all!
Best regards


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

I've had a few more good rides on these shoes now and I'm impressed. My last ride was extremely wet and muddy. The shoes never once lost any grip. And it's definitely easy to readjust foot placement.

Only negative would be that is has taken almost 2 days for the shoes to dry out. I'm thinking the Teva Links might be better in that regard.


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

I just got my Freerider VXi's so I could compare them to the regular Freeriders. The sole is stiffer on the on VXi's, which is nice. The shoe is wider, though, and feels bigger, so I'm keeping the Freeriders and sending the VXi's back. Will try them out tomorrow!


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Just got a pair of VXis from my folks as a birthday present. And I just bought a pair of Teva Links a month or so back so I'll have to compare the two once my right knee heals up. Pretty stoked to have the options, love the Links so far, much better than my Minaars but grippy in a completely different way.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

VXi in general is running about a half size larger than most other Five Ten models, especially if you have a low profile foot.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

2wheelrevolution said:


> VXi in general is running about a half size larger than most other Five Ten models, especially if you have a low profile foot.


Funny, when comparing the size 14 models my VXi's feel a little smaller. They're almost half the weight of my old Minaars so that might be part of it. Feel a little narrower across the middle of the foot with the same toe-room but I feel like I have less space between my toes and the front of the toe-box. Not a big deal for me as my toes are short and kinda crooked but it might be considered small if you can normally fill out a size 14 shoe.

More arch support than the Minaars but less than the Tevas. If you've got flattish feet or need some arch support, the Teva Links might be your ticket. Glad to have the high top Links for skate park and urban duties and the VXis for trail days.


----------



## dpetrzelka (Aug 27, 2013)

of the 5.10 SPD compatible shoes which is the stiffest? 
Maltese Falcon?


----------



## AM-FRED (Sep 18, 2013)

Any inputs on Maltese Falcon or Raven?


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

GTscoob said:


> Funny, when comparing the size 14 models my VXi's feel a little smaller. They're almost half the weight of my old Minaars so that might be part of it. Feel a little narrower across the middle of the foot with the same toe-room but I feel like I have less space between my toes and the front of the toe-box. Not a big deal for me as my toes are short and kinda crooked but it might be considered small if you can normally fill out a size 14 shoe.


.

I go between a 13 and a 14, I tried on a 13 in the very similar looking Aescent and found it too be very tight, then I tried a 13.5 in a Guide Tennie which also seemed too short. I'm hoping that a 14 in the VXI is good, I don't ride flats but I LOVE STIFF SHOES! I have extremely long toes that get jacked if I wear soft shoes and I've walked very far, the VXI is a great looking shoe IMHO, and they just came out with a winter version:

Five Ten | Freerider VXi Elements - Dawn Blue / Pewter


----------

